# BREEDING SOME ONE HELP



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

1. do u need a seperate tank for breeding?

2. piranhas breed in the rainy season so how do u imitate that in a tank?

3. if and when they breed and lay eggs...how do u see them and wont they be eaten by the bigger piranha?

4. i have a 75 gallon tanks but no fish init yet i just wanted to know if i do put in 6 fish...should i relal ytry to breed them?

thanx for the help


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

that helped me plenty...thanx bro


----------

